# 11-10-12 Carters Re-regulation Lake POT TX



## MerkyWaters (Oct 24, 2012)

11-10-12 Carters Re-regulation Lake *OPEN POT Tournament*
Safelight - 3:00pm
Entry: $25 and $5 optional big fish = $30 total
100%payback

Check out the website for rules and schedule.
www.smallwateranglerteams.webs.com
Two Main Rules: Adequate Aerated Livewell and Trolling Motor ONLY!

Please respond by posting a message of you are wanting to fish. Perfect time of year to get a big ole pot belly spot!!!

God Bless
Merrick
mccluremerrick@gmail.com



Teams:
1. Merrick & Nathan
2.Jeff & David
3.Bugpac
4.Jack & Mikey
5.Spanky
6.Steve Higgins
7.David Gorman & Pat Sweeney
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 26, 2012)

Count me in, no partner yet.


----------



## jack butler (Oct 31, 2012)

i will be there with mikey


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 1, 2012)

9 days to go! Great time of year to fish this lake!


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm in. No partner yet


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 6, 2012)

Hopefully they will be good results at weigh in. The fish were eating everything you threw at em!


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Nov 6, 2012)

What's the water level supposed to be like Saturday?


----------



## russ010 (Nov 6, 2012)

rednecktoyotamudder said:


> What's the water level supposed to be like Saturday?



won't know until Friday after 3pm or so... but I imagine it will be low. They'll probably be pulling water again starting Friday night into mid morning or mid day Saturday.

Either way - this is the time to be fishing up there.... water levels will still be high enough to boat/fish around in. Sunday is generally when it's too low to fish this time of year.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re-reg*

This is what it has been for the past three weekends. 696 is max. full pool.


----------



## Muddywater (Nov 6, 2012)

Gas motors....250 hp max?


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 6, 2012)

I got a open back seat if anyone is interested. Im going regardless if its filled or not tho.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 7, 2012)

Muddywater said:


> Gas motors....250 hp max?



Trolling Motor only. 

Hey on a side note I saw you won the BB Classic! Congratulations!


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Nov 7, 2012)

russ010 said:


> won't know until Friday after 3pm or so... but I imagine it will be low. They'll probably be pulling water again starting Friday night into mid morning or mid day Saturday.
> 
> Either way - this is the time to be fishing up there.... water levels will still be high enough to boat/fish around in. Sunday is generally when it's too low to fish this time of year.



Thanks, I'm going either way high or low, if it's anything like the big lake during the fall/winter I expect it to be great. Only time I've fished it in cold weather was in January/February with either 30 mph winds in the 20s or a nasty front moving through and pouring down rain. So needless to say I'm not a big fan of this lake BUT I've been itchin to fish a tourney and I've seen some of the fish Merrick has pulled out of there so I know there's good ones in there which keeps me going back lol. 

Are you not gonna fish with us Russ?


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Nov 7, 2012)

MerkyWaters said:


> This is what it has been for the past three weekends. 696 is max. full pool.



I don't know how you do it but you always have a good answer haha thanks!

Have you been prefishing the past three weekends?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 8, 2012)

rednecktoyotamudder said:


> Have you been prefishing the past three weekends?



I have been on the water the past three weekends but at a different lake. Lask weekend was only time out there. I have been watching the USGS guages to monitor the lake levels.


----------



## russ010 (Nov 8, 2012)

rednecktoyotamudder said:


> Are you not gonna fish with us Russ?




Nah, I can't fish it this weekend... I got a new boat and I'm finally getting around to working on it. 

From now til Feb is really the best time to fish it in my opinion... I've caught some big fish out of there when it's cold as whizzes and the wind is howling. Find the shad - find the fish!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a good time yesterday. While we were fishing yesterday at around 12pm we were fishing and all of sudden I heard a long rumbling sound for about 10-15 seconds. I asked Nathan did you hear that? Found out today that was the earthquake!!!!

Was it just me or did anyone else hear it?


----------



## Muddywater (Nov 11, 2012)

MerkyWaters said:


> Trolling Motor only.
> 
> Hey on a side note I saw you won the BB Classic! Congratulations!



Thanks.....we had a blast. First time for me fishing oconee.Awsome lake


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder (Nov 12, 2012)

MerkyWaters said:


> Had a good time yesterday. While we were fishing yesterday at around 12pm we were fishing and all of sudden I heard a long rumbling sound for about 10-15 seconds. I asked Nathan did you hear that? Found out today that was the earthquake!!!!
> 
> Was it just me or did anyone else hear it?



I thought I heard something


----------



## russ010 (Nov 13, 2012)

rednecktoyotamudder said:


> I thought I heard something



merrick can call it an earthquake... but I'm pretty sure he was dropping dynamite out there to get them fish in the boat...

You boys better watch him and Nathan...


----------



## MerkyWaters (Nov 13, 2012)

russ010 said:


> You boys better watch him and Nathan...



You have to actually show up to watch us!


----------

